# quail



## Dereks-Dragons (Mar 27, 2012)

is it okay to feed quail instead of jumbo rats to a full grown gu? figured i could cut back on costs a bit since my monitors and such need the rats the quail seem to be half the price or so.


----------



## Bntegus (Mar 27, 2012)

as long as there are clean bird i think there ok but if your tegu eats a jumbo rat your goiong to have to feed it 10 quail.


----------



## james.w (Mar 27, 2012)

And if you are worried about cost now, just wait until they are all adults. Your electric bill will jump through the roof once you get them all properly setup. 

This is the wrong hobby if you don't have money to burn.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Mar 27, 2012)

yep agreed lol. i have plenty of money so theres no problem there but like anybody, if theres a cheaoer way to do it why not give it a shot lol. i just checked rodentpro and never realized how small quail were.. so ill stick to the jumbo rats lol


----------



## Bntegus (Mar 27, 2012)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> yep agreed lol. i have plenty of money so theres no problem there but like anybody, if theres a cheaoer way to do it why not give it a shot lol. i just checked rodentpro and never realized how small quail were.. so ill stick to the jumbo rats lol



thats a big a$$ tegus if it eats jumbos i need to see this derek.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Mar 27, 2012)

I bought some 2 week old quail (thinking they were going to be small) and they are pretty large. Fully feathered and everything. I bought baby chicks to add to my tegu's diet, they are 25 chicks for 7.00! Much cheaper than rats. I got mine from big apple herps. My tegu is 7 months old, about 38 inches long, and there is NO WAY he can eat one of the quail.


----------



## james.w (Mar 27, 2012)

What size rat would you compare the 2 week old quail to?


----------



## Dana C (Mar 27, 2012)

Piercedcub32 said:


> I bought some 2 week old quail (thinking they were going to be small) and they are pretty large. Fully feathered and everything. I bought baby chicks to add to my tegu's diet, they are 25 chicks for 7.00! Much cheaper than rats. I got mine from big apple herps. My tegu is 7 months old, about 38 inches long, and there is NO WAY he can eat one of the quail.



There are actually a couple varieties of quail which differ greatly in size. I don't know off hand which is the smallest.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't see why not, there's a local live poultry shop nearby, they carry quails that are about the size of a large rat or a pigeon, I just ordered a few for my giant, he's on large rats(when he's in the mood) I'm hoping he takes to the quails much better btw my giants around 49-51" and growing, I'm sure he'll be just fine


----------



## RamblinRose (Mar 27, 2012)

Bob-white quail are larger & the button quail are the smallest I believe.


----------



## frost (Mar 28, 2012)

wow their prices are pretty good, i was thinking of ordering from rodentpro they have some good deals on there sometimes.


----------



## Grendel (Mar 28, 2012)

I feed my tegus and monitor quail as well, for 8$ I get 6 adult quail from an oriental market.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 29, 2012)

[size=small]_If he can handle the chicks then he should do fine with 1wk old quail, they're about the same size. To fill him up it may take a few but offer other foods with it to help keep his stool consistent. Too many will give him mud butt. Alco comparing the weight on each when ordering will give you good idea of size.

 That's never fun to clean up,.. I don't care where it is._[/size]


----------

